# My airshow pics of 2005



## Chris_G (Jan 2, 2006)

Just joined so what better way to start off than posting some of my favourite warbird pics of 2005.............






























































that will do for now, but there is plenty more if you want to see em!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2006)

Very nice pics... And please feel free to post as many as u like...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2006)

god they're amazing shots, you took them yourself?


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 2, 2006)

Certainly did take them myself, Canon EOS 300D with 75-300mm lens first year with digital, but been taking pics since 1992 ish


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2006)

well you're very good, ever made it as far down as culdrose? and do you have any lanc shots?


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 2, 2006)

Just a few more for now, these were taken at the Whitehaven Maritime Festival in June.






























and i guess Stearmans just about count as a warbird trainer...


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 2, 2006)

Alas the mighty Lancaster eluded me this year, it was due at Whitehaven and again at RAF Leuchars but due to weather and technical gremlins i missed it, got quite a few on prints though that i will have to get scanned. I've never been down to Culdrose i'm afraid from what i've read though they usually have quite a good show.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2006)

well it's not a huge show, it's more worth the visit to yeovilton, thay do a great show with allot of RN participation (as you'd expect) and the traditional close to the air displays is a simulated marine assult with harriers and many, many helicopters it's very impressive......


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 2, 2006)

I also made the trip to RAF Leuchars which was plagued with low cloud, here are a few pics of the Spitfire (ARCO's SM845) P-51D (SHF Old Crow) A-26 (SHF Sugarland Express)


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Great Pics. I like the first one where the pilot of the spit looks like hes smiling and screaming "yeeeeee hawwwwwwww"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Great pics. Very very nice.


----------



## Glider (Jan 2, 2006)

He's got to go, to good for me.

Me Jealous Never

Seriously good shots, post whatever you like


----------



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Jan 2, 2006)

Jesus...what amazing pictures!!!!


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 2, 2006)

Now a few from The Shuttleworth Collection, these were taken on the 24th September.
1914 - Avro 504 K









Avro Triplane




Bristol Boxkite




DHC-1 Chipmonk




Dart Kitten




Bristol F2b 




Hawker Sea Hurricane




Sopwith Pup




Raf Se5a 





and some of the visitors....................
Ryan PT-22 Recruit









P-51D 'Jumpin Jacques' Based at North Weald




Jet Provost flown by Mark Grimshaw also based at North Weald


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Those WW1 biplane pix are neat. 

If you have any info on the planes you take pix of, please let us know.


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry about that syscom i'll edit the posts.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2006)

No need to say "sorry".

Im always interested in seeing the planes that fly in the UK as many of them have never flown here in the US/Canada


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2006)

Great pics Chris, awesome shots. The fact the BBMF didn't turn up at Leuchars really annoyed me (it was the main reason I went) although the rest of the show was good. Funnily enough I have almost the exact same picture of the Spitfire SM845 and the P-51 Old Crow. Your pics of them flying though are much better than mine, great shots.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

yes the BBMF are always very picky about the weather when they fly, understandably really.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yes the BBMF are always very picky about the weather when they fly, understandably really.........


Yes it is understandable but (also understandably) it annoying for those who turned up to see them fly...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice work, Chris. I have been looking at the Rebel myself and your results have been excellent, I see.


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 3, 2006)

Glad i decided to save a bit more and go for the Canon, rather than the cheaper Fuji 3500. Was slightly annoyed when they brought out the 350D though.


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 3, 2006)

Just a couple more, just to say i don't mind constructive criticism chaps........
The Real Aeroplane Companies Hawker Hurricane, based at Breighton, North Yorkshire










B-17 Sally B with Rob Davies and Maurice Hammonds P-51D Mustangs 'Big Beautiful Doll' and 'Janie'




Planesailings PBY Catalina based at Duxford




Rob Davies P-51D Mustang 'Big Beautiful Doll'




The Real Aeroplane Companies Miles Magister. One of only 3 in the UK.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice pics.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2006)

Lovely indeed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice pics Chris, keep them coming 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 12, 2006)

Magnificent photos!

It's also good to see the props turning rather than being frozen by the rapid shutter (or something).

How about being generous to us lazy types and uploading a zip file of them all so we don't have to download them individually (please)?

These are so good they belong on Airliners.net. But keep coming back here as often as you can.

I got a digicam a while back and I am still getting the hang of it. No plane pix yet.


----------



## Glider (Jan 12, 2006)

I admit to being interested in the Hunter you use. Stunning paint job but can I ask what the three inlets for below the nose?


----------



## trackend (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Chris welcome to the site.
I been sort of floating in and out of the site for a while as work is ruling most of my time at the mo but I loved your Photographs super stuff. My old man has got the 35mm Rebel and I was interested in your shots of the airbourne planes did you use auto focus and also how have you found the camera in general (any draw backs or things you dont like about it).
I have not had much success with my ariel shots so far so a change of equipment for that specific purpose may be required.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 14, 2006)

The ports beneath the Hunter's nose are for the 20 mm cannon.

Seldom fitted these days.

These orifices are what produce the famous Hunter 'Blue Note'.

I also recall some rude name for the bulges where the cannon breeches were. Oh yes, 'Sabrinas'. Named for some popular starlet of the era.


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 18, 2006)

Lovely photos. Nice to see the other Magister getting some air under her wings. I love those little aeroplanes. Having just recantly spent a merry afternoon underneath the Shuttleworth collections example cleaning it made me admire it even more and whant to have a go at modelling it sometime.

Just a minor correction, she is 1 of only 3 flying in the uk. Possibly in the entire world. I am not 100% about in the workd but she is definatly 1 of only 3 flying in the uk. The other 2 of course are Peter Holloways and th example owned and flown by the Shuttleworth collection. There are at least 2 other static maggies in the u.k. Theres one at Duxford and one somewhere else.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 18, 2006)

Superb pics Chris! Keep 'em coming mate!


----------

